# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Mauspad Test 2020 - die besten Gaming-Mauspads im Vergleich



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Mauspad Test 2020 - die besten Gaming-Mauspads im Vergleich*

						Eine Gaming-Maus sollte immer auf einem Mauspad zum Einsatz kommen, nur so kann ihr Sensor optimal abtasten und ihre Mausfüße bleiben unbeschädigt. Deshalb haben wir in unserem Test eine Rangliste der besten von uns getesteten Mauspads für 2020 sowie wertvolle Tipps und Infos für Sie zusammengestellt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Mauspad Test 2020 - die besten Gaming-Mauspads im Vergleich*


----------

